# Hornhaut, wie geht sie weg ?



## echo trialer (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal eine frage wegen einen problem 

das problem heißt hornhaut 

wie macht mann sie am besten weg ??

gibt es bestimmte salben ??

bestimmte bürsten ??

freue mich schon auf die antworten !!!!


weiß nicht ob es die frage schon mal hier im forum gab ??


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Juni 2009)

die Frage gab es schon zu hauf, aber wenn man nicht weiß wie man hornhaut weg kriegt.....

naja ersteinmal schneide ich bei mir mit einer schere die fetten brocken ab, da es bei mir doch schon extrem ist ( an der ganzen hand und an beiden zeigefingern )
danach nimmst du einen bimsstein und "schleifst" schön ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (9. Juni 2009)

warum sagst du ihr nicht einfach das sie verschwinden soll 

bist doch nicht umsonst der kleine Jesus 

achja: Henni wessen zelt war das eig. in dem ihr gepennt habt?

grüßle Josch


----------



## echo trialer (9. Juni 2009)

sebastians zelt war das 

nicht vom thema abkommen joschy


----------



## Sebastian G (9. Juni 2009)

Soft Griffe fahren ist die Lösung


----------



## JP Trialer (9. Juni 2009)

softgriffe ftw


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Juni 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> softgriffe ftw



bringt bei mir auch nix


----------



## Katze (9. Juni 2009)

wieso hornhaut entfernen und dann doch handschuhe anziehen?

ist doch wie kostenlose lederhandschuhe!

und bei wem es zu viel ist, geht es von alleine ab.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2009)

selbst die dicken softgriffe helfen nicht. Ich lass die hornhaut dran, kla wenn sich hautfetzen lösen, wirds entfernt.

Wenn ich mal 2-3wochen nicht gefahren bin und die hornhaut praktisch weg ist, kann ich nicht länger als 2-3 stunden fahren. Und auch am nächsten tach geht immer noch nichts weil die hände schmerzen.


----------



## dane08 (9. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist die nach 2-3 wochen auch net weg , nichma weniger.
wenns mir zuviel wird nimm ich ne rasierklinge und trag nen teil ab, aber nicht alles sonst hab ich das gleiche problem wie eisbein beschireben hat.
mit der rasierklinge wirds schön glatt und dreck bleibt net hängen.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juni 2009)

und in der zwischenzeit: links wichsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Juni 2009)

^^


----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2009)

also ich habe teils probleme mit hornhaut , ich weiche dann die hände in wasser ein und raspel die hornhaut ab bis auf die normale haut , dann handschuhe an und gut ist , klar kommt sie wieder nach 3-4wochen aber dann wieder einweichen gut ist .


----------



## siggi19 (9. Juni 2009)

ich habe das problem auch.
allerdingskommt dann noch eines hinzu, wenn ich etwas länger auf dem bike stehe , dann bekomme ich blasen unter der hornhaut.
bei mir ist die hornhaut aber auch nur an den finger anfängen, wie das auch immer grade heißt

gruß siggi


----------



## trialbock (9. Juni 2009)

ich muss nix abschneiden , ich schaffe jeden tag 8 stunden mit meinen händen da reguliert sich das automatisch .

weh tut s nur nach dem fahren  und dann auch nur wenn ich entzündete schnitte an den händen hab.

im ersten jahr wo ich trial angefangen  hab hatte ich solche beschwerden aber auch .

vor dem fahren dick penaten crem  auf die hornhaut, dann handschuh an ... so  bleibt alles geschmeidig .


----------



## djinges (9. Juni 2009)

Schätze die Hornhaut kommt daher dass der Lenker die Haut der Handfläche zu den Fingern zieht und kurz vor den Fingern "faltet" (keine Ahnung wie man das jetzt besser schreiben kann). Dadurch ist die Durchblutung schlecht und die Haut stirbt ab :kotz:

Also vielleicht hilft es mal Handschuhe zu probieren die sich um das Handgelenk festziehen lassen wodurch dieser Effekt nicht auftritt.


----------



## echo trialer (9. Juni 2009)

bei mir reiste es jetzt schon zum 2. mal an der gleichen stelle ein das ist mein problem 

danke für die ganzen antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Juni 2009)

dünne handschue helfen auch. Anfangs war ich noch in dem irrglaube das die handschuhe möglichst dick sein sollten. Aber die praxis hat mir das gegenteil bewiesen.

ich geh jetzt raus, ohne handschue radfahren.


----------



## misanthropia (9. Juni 2009)

ich empfehle CBN oder edelkorund (weiß) für hochfeste martensitische Stoffe, das kommt dem zustand meiner Hände gleich. Das Aufmaß ist recht ordentlich, da kann man auch durchschruppen ohne sich gedanken zu machen über die Qualität oder Schleifbrand zu machen. verrückt nech...


----------



## Thiemsche (10. Juni 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ich empfehle CBN oder edelkorund (weiß) für hochfeste martensitische Stoffe, das kommt dem zustand meiner Hände gleich. Das Aufmaß ist recht ordentlich, da kann man auch durchschruppen ohne sich gedanken zu machen über die Qualität oder Schleifbrand zu machen. verrückt nech...



Hää??? 
Ick versteh kein Wort.
Geht es jetzt um deine Haut, die Griffe oder um Handschuhe?


----------



## -OX- (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre jetzt Softgriffe ( moosgummi ) früher  mit den Gummigriffen.
war es mit der Hornhaut viel schlimmer.
und natürlich immer mit dünnen leder Handschuhen (ohne Geleinlage)
unten weiches "echt" Leder oben Baumwolle.

Bimsstein ist genial um die Hornhaut auf einem gewissen Level zu halten.


----------



## Scr4t (10. Juni 2009)

Also mal ehrlich, ohne Hornhaut kann man nicht gescheit trialen!
Dann sind die Händ nach spätestens 2h durch.

Naja kümmert ihr euch mal um eure Hornhaut und ich geh trialen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Bauarbeiter-HÃ¤nde, und mache auch nichts dagegen. Die Haut passt sich eben an die UmstÃ¤nde an und verstÃ¤rkt sich dort, wo sie stark beansprucht wird.

Das einzige was mich nervt ist, dass meine HÃ¤nde bzw. Hornhaut nach ca. einer Stunde sehr weh tut beim Fahren, wenn ich davor eine Schulwoche mal nicht auf dem Rad war.

Doch ich habe eine LÃ¶sung gefunden: noch Ã¶fter fahren


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juni 2009)

wenn du keine hornhaut willst, dann musst du bücher lesen statt trial fahren.
oder tv schauen.


----------



## duro e (10. Juni 2009)

jaja chris , du hast gut reden .
aber mal erlich also wenn ich so aufs rad gehe , dann kann ich ohne probs und ohne schmerzen fahren . wenn ich dann pause mache ma ne halbe stunde und die handschuhe ausziehe und dann zurück aufs rad , dann hab ich tierische schmerzen in den händen .
deshalb versuche ich keine bzw nur kurze pausen zu machen udn dabei handschueh anlassen . vielleicht liegt es auch daran , das die hornhaut unter den handschuhen bei langem fahren weich wird etwas und man so ein positives gefühl hat , doch zieht man sie aus , härtet sich die hornhaut irgendwie wieder und dann gibts auch die schmerzen weil sie sich nicht direkt anpasst und so dermaßen drückt einfach .


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juni 2009)

Probiers mal damit . . . 

http://wwwinet.my-tts.com/Protool/P...zoom/zoom_05_agp23022fastfix_636372_p_01a.jpg


----------

